# my dog tried to bite me , need help please



## sherif (Dec 19, 2012)

i have a German shepherd and it is about 2 years old and i was playing with it , i was just touching it's face and body and suddenly he tried to bite my hand and since then every time i try to touch it tries to attacks me and bites but it plays with my brother and with my whole family normally but with me don't .

any body helps me please and tell me what should i do ?!

it was vetted at 1/12/2012 

and i didn't do anything wrong past week i just hits it with a way that doesn't harm it if it did something wrong !!


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

If u hit it with your bare hands then that's why he doesn't let u touch him because he associates your hands as a negative thing so he is protecting himself from being hit again each time you try to reach for him. Try hand feeding it or have treats ready everytime you want to pet him. Don't hit him as a punishment because he will remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You already posted a thread on this... perhaps if you elaborate on the other one people can help you...


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Meeka said:


> If u hit it with your bare hands then that's why he doesn't let u touch him because he associates your hands as a negative thing so he is protecting himself from being hit again each time you try to reach for him. Try hand feeding it or have treats ready everytime you want to pet him. Don't hit him as a punishment because he will remember.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Meeka is right. You should never hit your dog as a punishment because the hands become associated with getting hit. I do not know how you correct your dog or exactly what it is you do to correct him. 

This is just my opinion and I am a average pet owner so you can take my advice or leave it... Up to you...

The dog has now come to know that your hands are not a good thing. If you continue to hit the dog to correct him this may lead into a very bad situation for you and the dog... Since you have hit him I do not know if you will be able to change the association on your own. 

I would suggest in your case I would actually bring in a trainer/behavior specialist to help you. This way you have some one who knows what they are doing and can help teach you how to properly correct your dog and change the bad association of your hands... I would hate to see or hear that you ended up with a serious bite and your dog having to be put down.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Dogs bite their own owner over no respect, fear, aggression, etc. When I had to do certain training I left a leash on the dog in the house to grab them quickly if I needed too, and directed the behavior I wanted, not always with treats or affection that came later. Do not strike a dog with your hand ok, I might hold their mouth closed over certain things. Do you know how dogs react to other dogs? If you can stand over top of your dog that is a big accomplishment. There was these people one time that had a blue heeler that would only let certain people do things in their house.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I always petted dogs for doing good , mostly on the nose.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am shocked that people still hit their dogs  in this day and age.

That is outrageous!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Dotty said:


> I am shocked that people still hit their dogs  in this day and age.
> 
> That is outrageous!


Outrageous = is when a child gets hurt (or worse). Maybe she just didn't know.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Dotty said:


> I am shocked that people still hit their dogs  in this day and age.
> 
> That is outrageous!


 
Totally agree!


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

harmony said:


> Outrageous = is when a child gets hurt (or worse). Maybe she just didn't know.


Yes you are right.

Now that I reread it, the OP may be a child, then you are right, she doesn't know. 

I live a sheltered life, I didn't know people and kids still hit dogs. 


Where  does a child -*learn*- that hitting an animal is okay, it is not a natural thing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sherif said:


> i have a German shepherd and it is about 2 years old and i was playing with it , i was just touching it's face and body and suddenly he tried to bite my hand and since then every time i try to touch it tries to attacks me and bites but it plays with my brother and with my whole family normally but with me don't .
> 
> any body helps me please and tell me what should i do ?!
> 
> ...


 
Need more information before anybody can even begin to see what to do. I.E. - when you say "bite" - what do you mean. Broke the skin? Acompanied by growling/snarling/barking? what happened after the "bite" - what did you do? what did the dog do?


----------

